# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  قنبلة تسجيلات المريخ هو (من العضو مناوي )

## عجبكو

*قال مناوي قنبلة التسجيلات التي يتحدث عنها الجميع هو انرامو الترجي التونسي و الله اعلم 

تخريمة 

مناوي رسل لي الخبر قال اكلمكم  :21:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و حاليا رسل رسالة تاني قال متاكد من الخبر لو ما ناس المجلس غيرو رايهم هههههههههه

تكويعة 

والله يا ناس المجلس حيرتونا عديل اتمنى تتم الصفقة علي خير لانو انرامو مميز جدا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و حاليا رسل رسالة تاني قال متاكد من الخبر لو ما ناس المجلس غيرو رايهم هههههههههه

تكويعة 

والله يا ناس المجلس حيرتونا عديل اتمنى تتم الصفقة علي خير لانو انرامو مميز جدا



وعجوز جدا وماسورة جدا وعيان جدا:dn3:وماتقول لى بيشبه ايداهور جدا
*

----------


## كدكول

*لاعب اكثر من عادي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

لاعب اكثر من عادي





هههههههههههههههههههههه


حرام عليك يا كدكول الود حريف لمن بهناك :54685:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

وعجوز جدا وماسورة جدا وعيان جدا:dn3:وماتقول لى بيشبه ايداهور جدا





ده رايك و نحترمه :hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏andy09, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏ستيفن وورغو, ‏Red Arena


شنو يا شباب انتو موافقين ولا لا هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏andy09, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏ستيفن وورغو, ‏Red Arena, ‏عجبكو

يا دكتور الخبر ده صاح ولأ ...

كورنر :
مناوي ده ما بنضمنه ماسورة كبيرة ...
*

----------


## jafaros

*انرامو دا احسن منو (جافروز ) 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*معلومات عن انرامو

مايكل إنرامو (بالإنجليزية: Michael Eneramo، مواليد 26 نوفمبر، 1985) هو لاعب كرة قدم نيجيري من مواليد في مدينة كادونا ويشغل مايكل إنرامو مركز المهاجم الصريح في فريق الترجي الرياضي التونسي منذ سنة 2004. ويبلغ طول هذا اللاعب 187 صم ويزن 85 كغ. وهو يلعب مع منتخب نيجيريا لكرة القدم منذ سنة 2009.
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انرامو دا احسن منو (جافروز ) 





ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يجازيك 


لكن مش اللاعب ده قالو دايرنو ناس المريخ ولا انا غلطان :54685:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يجازيك 


لكن مش اللاعب ده قالو دايرنو ناس المريخ ولا انا غلطان :54685:



 
ياهو ظاااااااااااااااااتو بس رفض وقال انو العرض   :180:  ضعيف وغير جادي  :wallah:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ياهو ظاااااااااااااااااتو بس رفض وقال انو العرض   :180:  ضعيف وغير جادي  :wallah:




خلاص ما مشكلة بنشوف لي فريق تاني بلا مريخ بلا كلام فاضي :21:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*طشيت بالناس دي يا عجبكو 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

طشيت بالناس دي يا عجبكو 





اسف يا قلب 

المريخ المعني هو مريخ سنار و ليس الزعيم و اللاعب هو جافروس كاتب المشاركة اعلاه 


تخريمة 

اسف لكل زول طش شبكة :wub:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اوووووو اينرامو مرة وحدة مااافي كلام 
لاعب من طراز فرييييد و طالما تمنيته في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء و سيفيد المريخ كثيرا
اتمنى ان تكتمل الصفقة
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اسف يا قلب 

المريخ المعني هو مريخ سنار و ليس الزعيم و اللاعب هو جافروس كاتب المشاركة اعلاه 


تخريمة 

اسف لكل زول طش شبكة :wub:



:41jg:
هسي في داعي للفضايح دي كان تخلينا نعيش الدور  :1 (53):   
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

:41jg:
هسي في داعي للفضايح دي كان تخلينا نعيش الدور  :1 (53):   






ههههههههههههههههههههه

لييييييييييييييه فضائح شنو المهم مريخ انشاء الله مريح الواق الواق هههههههههههههههه


عيش كويس يا كبتنا :049:


تخريمة 

سجلو يا جماعة جافروس فتل البوست ده و انا ما مسؤل :ANSmile31:
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*انرامو دا امس ناس الترجي كانو عاوزين يرجعوهو لكن الفريق اليوناني رفض
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياعالم   هل   كل  اللعيبه   من  نيجيريا   هل  معنى  الأحتراف   كل  موسم  نجيب  كوته  من  نيجيريا  

التغير   واجب  نمشى   على  ساحل  العاج   غانا   الحين  المحترفين   النيجيرين  أكثر   من  السودانين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساكواها
					

انرامو دا امس ناس الترجي كانو عاوزين يرجعوهو لكن الفريق اليوناني رفض





هو بلاي يوناني ولا تركي و الله حيرتني يا هدافنا :101:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياعالم   هل   كل  اللعيبه   من  نيجيريا   هل  معنى  الأحتراف   كل  موسم  نجيب  كوته  من  نيجيريا  

التغير   واجب  نمشى   على  ساحل  العاج   غانا   الحين  المحترفين   النيجيرين  أكثر   من  السودانين





هههههههههههههههه
والله يا ود الدمام يمكن لانو النيجيرين مميزين ههههههههههههه
:049:
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هو بلاي يوناني ولا تركي و الله حيرتني يا هدافنا :101:



معليش خطا بسيط :573:
ودا الخبر :::

لن يكتب لأنصار الترجي استمرار الفرحة بعودة نجمهم النيجيري المحبوب مايكل إينيرامو بعد الأخبار المتداولة الأربعاء والخميس حول فشل منتظر للمفاوضات بين سيفا سبور التركي، الفريق الحالي للاّعب، والترجي.
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*ما نافع دا بتاع كرة طائرة مش قدم ..... شفنا هدفو في الأهلي المصري ....

وسكواها أحسن منو ..........
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اسف يا قلب 

المريخ المعني هو مريخ سنار و ليس الزعيم و اللاعب هو جافروس كاتب المشاركة اعلاه 


تخريمة 

اسف لكل زول طش شبكة :wub:



 
ما في داعي للإعتذار يا عجبكو . . . نحن طاشين طبيعي !!!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*انرامو عجز شيخ يا اهلنا
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*المريخ في حاجة الى مهاجم صريح حريف ذكي يسجل من أنصاف الفرص هل هذا الانرامي يمتلك هذه الصفات؟
*

----------


## جدو المحسي

*كنت افضل زومانا..لكن خير
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*مشاكلنا ما في لاعبين الفي كفاية
شوفو مشكلتنا شنو  
*

----------


## الصادق

*إينرامو ـــ هيثم طمبل  = صفر
إينرامو + هيثم طمبل = صفر
إينرامو ÷ هيثم طمبل = كارثة 
إينرامو × هيثم طمبل = وبالحتة الفيها الحديدة .
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بالمختصر (الما مفيد) .. مشكلة المريخ مُش في لاعبيه ولا في الأجهزة الفنية .. مشكلة المريخ في مجلس إدارته وعشان أكون منصف أقول (بعض) أعضائه.. ما لم يأتي مجلس إدارة (مُش مجلس إقتصاد بدون فكر إداري كروي) المريخ سيكون في نفس الحال. 
لن يفيد المريخ لا انرامو ولا آوترامو .. في ظل وجود بعض النفعيين بهذا المجلس الذي أدمن الفشل كل موسم. 
المريخ بالملاليم حقق الكثير.. وبالمليارات محلك سر.. خطوة قدام وخطوتين وراء والحال ياهو الحال كل موسم.. وتطبيل اعلامي مُقيت لا يفيد المريخ في شئ. 
زمن أغبر طغي علي المريخ حب الأشخاص علي حسابه (المريخ). 

*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*اينرامو لا جيد وممتاذ وكبر السن لايمنع التالق.
تخريمة.
كن كدا العجب مانافع لانوكبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــر:21:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اينرامو شنو ياعجبكو الراجل عمرو 33 سنه وبالواضح كدا ماسووووووووووووره كبييييييييييييره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان النجم القادم مازال في طور الاعداد 
لسه مافي بشائر حقيقية بالقادم الجديد

*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اينرامو شنو ياعجبكو الراجل عمرو 33 سنه وبالواضح كدا ماسووووووووووووره كبييييييييييييره



 انرامو من مواليد 1985
ويكفي انه مهاجم اساسي في منتخب النسور
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*المشكلة ليست في اللاعب المشكلة مجلس المجا ملات والتسهيلات للسماسرة وبالتحديد (السماسرة الصحفيين) لأنو كل من هب ودب بقي صحفي صاحب ليهو كم وكيل لاعبين طوااااااااااالي بقي سمسار لعيبة والمجلس يستشيرهم في تسجيلاتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! 
مايكل انرامو ،،، اديكو ،،، اتوبونق ،،، زومانا  والقائمة تطول ...
سعيد الحظ منو فيهم (مو) معروووف ... طرف المجلس والسمسار ... هههههههههههه 
*

----------

